# PC Dell Optiplex GX620 se reinicia



## Efraincp (May 10, 2018)

Buenos dias, mi problema es el siguiente, tengo una pc *Dell Optiplex GX620*, cuando la apago en la noche, a la mañana siguiente cuesta para que prenda. Entra en un bucle sin fin donde ella sola *prende (llega hasta la imagen de bios de DELL como mucho) y se apaga*. Otra cosa extraña es que se apaga en puntos diferentes, a veces en el bios, a veces en la presentacion de Windows, a veces incluso inicia windows y todo, pero (y esto tambien es raro) se apaga sola tambien despues de iniciar windows, pero no se apaga de repente sino que lo hace como si yo le hubiera dado la orden de apagar, o sea, cierra los programas abiertos si es que los hay y se cierra todo para luego salir la pantalla de windows que dice "Apagando".

Otra cosa que podría resaltar es que a veces prender a penas la enchufo, sin que yo le de al botón. Lo curioso es que el lío es en la mañana, despues de ese primer dolor de cabeza en la mañana pasa todo el día normal, puede prenderse y apagarse de manera normal las veces que se quiera.

Pensé que era por el frío y la alejé del aire acondicionado, pero aun así lo sigue haciendo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 10, 2018)

Es un clásico en esas máquinas , capacitores hinchados y que se ha resecado la grasa siliconada del disipador  de procesador y del bios.

Es el modelo compacto o el grande ?


----------



## Efraincp (May 10, 2018)

Es como esta:

Yo la destape pero no vi capacitores hinchados, pero si es verdad que no tiene muchas pasta termica, porque se la quise cambiar para ver si ese era el problema y para cuando le quite la vieja noté que me quedaba poca para echarle. Yo estaba comenzando a pensar que pudiera ser la fuente de poder




DOSMETROS dijo:


> Es un clásico en esas máquinas , capacitores hinchados y que se ha resecado la grasa siliconada del disipador  de procesador y del bios.
> 
> Es el modelo compacto o el grande ?


----------



## pandacba (May 10, 2018)

El disipador del micro esta limpio? o tiene una masa de tierra y pelusa entre las aletas, eso hace que se recaliente y se resetee, si es el caso hay que limpiar muy bien el disipador y el ventilador y cambiar la grasa del micro, no por la blanca si no por la gris


----------



## Efraincp (May 10, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> El disipador del micro esta limpio? o tiene una masa de tierra y pelusa entre las aletas, eso hace que se recaliente y se resetee, si es el caso hay que limpiar muy bien el disipador y el ventilador y cambiar la grasa del micro, no por la blanca si no por la gris



Bueno ese no lo limpie porque no lo vi tan sucio, pero lo extraño ahi es, porque tiene esos problemas en las mañanas y no el resto del dia (normalmente)?


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 10, 2018)

Sacando el disipador (tiene solo 2 tornillos ) seguro tiene capacitores hinchados al lado del micro.

Tras el micro hay un disipador chico sostenido con un resorte (el del medio de la foto que también podria ser negro) , también hay que retirarlo , limpiar toda la grasa seca de ambos lados y rearmar con grasa nueva !

Los capacitores que se inflan son los de la izquierda del disipador indicado.

*Cuando los capacitores se calientan funcionan mejor , es un clásico !*


----------



## pandacba (May 10, 2018)

Si la pasta esta reseca aumenta la resistencia térmica y por lo tanto el micro levantara temperatura esa temperatura es la que echa a perder los condensadores.
Pasa tal cual esando frios no funcionan bien pero una vez que toman temperatura parece todo normal, por eso debes revisarlos medirlos cambiarlos, limpiar bien el ventilador y el disipador y reemplazar la grasa no la blanca tiene que ser la gris


----------



## Efraincp (May 10, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Sacando el disipador (tiene solo 2 tornillos ) seguro tiene capacitores hinchados al lado del micro.
> 
> Tras el micro hay un disipador chico sostenido con un resorte (el del medio de la foto que también podria ser negro) , también hay que retirarlo , limpiar toda la grasa seca de ambos lados y rearmar con grasa nueva !
> 
> ...



Eso si no lo habia pensado, voy a revisarlo a ver!


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 10, 2018)

Tengo dos de esas Optiplex 745 y dos GX620 , ahora estoy en una 745

Leé :



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Al final ayer me puse a trabaGar con las PC
> 
> Una Optiplex 745 falleció placa madre , chauuuuuu
> Gemela de esa que se reseteaba , le cambié tres capacitores hinchados y no se resetea más , quedó con duo core , disco de 250 y 2,5 de ram
> ...


----------



## Efraincp (May 10, 2018)

Mañana porbare eso  muchas gracias por tu ayuda! A penas revise les comento


----------



## tiago (May 11, 2018)

Mira el voltaje de la Pila redonda de la placa, no debe estar por debajo de los 2 Volt. Soporta los datos del RTC y del CMOS.


Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 11, 2018)

Hola a todos , la dica es revisar / canbiar por nuevos todos capacitores electrolicticos de la placa madre , fuente de alimentación e tarjeta de video .
!Suerte en lo mantenimiento!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Efraincp (May 14, 2018)

Buenas a todos, ya la desarme y no había señales de capacitores inchados, pero la pasta térmica si estaba seca y como dije antes, tenía poca, se la cambié y hasta ahora no ha dado más problemas, gracias a todos por la ayuda


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 14, 2018)

Cambia también la grasa que está debajo del disipador del medio de la placa , se quita desenganchando el resorte que lo sostiene ahí , eso también trae problemas de reseteado y pantalla azul , me ha pasado !


----------



## Efraincp (May 14, 2018)

Tengo que comprar más, pero lo haré a penas pueda, esperemos que por lo pronto eso sea suficiente, gracias!


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 14, 2018)

Pensalo ,  si se secó  la del procesador , también se secó esa !


----------



## Efraincp (May 28, 2018)

Buenas amigos, bueno lamentablemente volvió a suceder, tuvo como 2 semanas sin apagarse asi, pero ya empezó de nuevo, ya le cambie la pasta al disipador de en medio, probé con otra fuente, probé prendiendola sin unidad de cd, sin disco duro, quitando RAMs una por una hasta que la probé sin RAMs, probé con otro procesador, y en todos los casos pasa lo mismo, se apaga al entrar al bios y se vuelve a prender sola. Así que creo que es la tarjeta madre, la miré por encima y fisicamente no se le ve nada malo, pero algo debe tener


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 28, 2018)

A cambiar mas capacitores electrolíticos


----------



## tiago (May 29, 2018)

¿ Y la pila ?

Salút.


----------



## Efraincp (May 29, 2018)

Como puedo probar los capacitores? Tengo solo un multimetro digital. 

No creo que sea la batería, no afecta los reinicios


----------



## tiago (May 29, 2018)

¿Que no afecta a los reinicios?
Me gusta que la gente presuponga cosas en lugar de hacer una sencilla comprobación.
Sin embargo encuentras razonable que sean los condensadores electrolíticos. ¿Por qué?

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 29, 2018)

Cambialos todos


----------



## Efraincp (May 29, 2018)

Pero hasta donde conozco, no afecta, pero tienes razón en no presuponer, voy a probar y te comento. Y pienso que puede ser eso porque he leído en varias partes fallas parecidas por condensadores. Pero de verdad quiero que tengas razón con la batería jajaj

Es que son como 35 capacitores

Bueno aquí leyendo sobre lo de la batería dicen que no tienen nada que ver, pero la probaré aún así


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 30, 2018)

No son tantos , quizás si unos 20 , comenzá con los electrolíticos de dos patas , por ahora no toques los smd chatos


----------



## Efraincp (May 30, 2018)

Te digo que los conté jajaja, una pregunta, la fuente de poder la intenté probar, y cuando puenteo el verde y el negro para prender la fuente fuera de la pc, y la fuente no prende, medio hace para prender y se apaga, eso no será el problema?


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 30, 2018)

Probá con otra !


----------



## Efraincp (May 30, 2018)

Le puse otra fuente y prendió bien, pensé que era eso... Pero cuando me asomé al rato y se había apagado, y le di a prender y bueno, hizo lo mismo, apagarse y prenderse


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 30, 2018)

Cambiale con sumísimo cuidado todos los capacitores , yo les agrego resina y estaño nuevo 60%  para desoldarlos , nunca hagas tirones ni palanca ni cosas raras porque se rompen los caminos internos de la placa y chau PC .

Suerte !


----------

